# Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?



## maga_graz (6. Jan. 2012)

Dieser kleine Kerl trieb heute bauchnachoben im Wasser ... den letzten Rest an Leben hab ich durch nen Schlag auf den Kopf entfernt...

Wer oder was verursacht denn solche Verletzungen. Da mans vielleicht nicht deutlich sieht, auf der der tiefen Wunde gegenüberliegenden Seite gibt es sowas wie ne Abschürfung. :?

 

 

Grüße aus Graz,
Martin


----------



## Hagalaz (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Sieht für mich wie eine Wunde welche durch z.B. einen __ Reiher verursacht wird, kann mich aber auch täuschen!


----------



## Aragorn (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

ich denke ein Vogel kann solche Wunden verursachen, hast du noch __ Reiher in der Nähe?


----------



## Vera44 (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo!

Meine Madame Butterfly hatte eine Begegnung mit einem __ Reiher. Da hat man aber die Spuren des Schnabels am Rücken bzw. auf beiden Seiten gesehen. Mit den Jahren haben sich diese verwachsen, man sieht es nicht mehr. Allerdings war der Teich voller Schuppen der Dame und die "Fußabdrücke" vom Reiher hat man im Teich gesehen. Ich war damals geschockt. Und dachte zuerst dass sie es nicht überlebt haben kann. Der Teichboden war übersäht mit Schuppen und Madame Butterfly hattes ich erst mal verkrochen. Konntest Du auch solche Spuren sehen. Oder könnte es auch eine Katze gewesen sein? Oder ein anderes Tier?


----------



## Aragorn (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Katze glaube ich nicht, dafür ist das Loch zu groß? Und die Schürfwunde auf der anderen Seite? Ich denke ein Raubvogel...


----------



## maga_graz (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Dank Euch!
Katze würd ich eher ausschließen, die hätt den 20cm Fisch wohl kaum zurückgelassen.
Da passt ein überforderter __ Reiher wohl eher...

Fußabdrücke waren keine zu sehn, in der Umgebung der Unglücksstelle gibts nur Kieselstrand. Reiher an sich gibts aber definitiv, 

Toll, die Bisamratten vernichten die Pflanzen und ein Reiher die Fische...


----------



## Frankia (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo Martin,



> Da passt ein überforderter __ Reiher wohl eher...



..........oder Raben, die haben bei mir auch schon geräubert und einige Goldfische aus dem Teich geholt.
Sie hat es auch nicht gestört, dass ich auf der Terrasse stand.................


----------



## MadDog (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo Martin,

ich schließe mich den Meinungen der Anderen an und sage auch: Es war ein Vogel. Welche Art ist natürlich schwer zu sagen. Es kann __ Reiher, Elster oder Rabe gewesen sein.

Versuche es mal mit einem Schutznetz rund um oder über dem Teich.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Benseoo7 (7. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo,
ist es echt so, dass auch eine Elster an einem Koi hackt???:shock
Eigentlich habe ich gegen diese Art nix.....sind viele Jungtiere bei uns im Garten und auch Dolen...wobei die sich echt nicht mit den Elstern vertragen.....
Haben bei mir nicht viel Möglichkeit an einem Koi zu kommen aber ich hätte nie gedacht das eine Elster auch auf Koi ( Fisch ) geht.

MfG

Ben


----------



## MadDog (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo Ben,

leider stimmt es, habe es selbst an meinem Teich erlebt. Ich hatte junge Kois 3-4 cm in einem seperaten Becken. Dieses war durch ein Gitter abgedeckt. Eines Tages fand ich zwei tote junge Kois dem Becken. Zuerst hatte ich gedacht, diese wären rausgesprungen. Aber dann habe ich gesehen, wie Elstern am Beckenrand standen und fischten.
Dieses habe ich leider auch schon an meinem Teich gesehen. Elstern sassen am Teichrand auf den Steinen und haben Fische gejagt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## zanderschlange (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo
Ich bin seit über 30 Jahren Angler und habe schon oft solche verletzungen gesehen.
Meistens treten diese Art Verletzungen in den Wintermonaten auf.
da das loch auf einer Seite ist, und auf der anderen Schuppen fehlen kann es nur ein Kormoran
gewesen sein.
Wenn der Teich nicht ständig unter Aufsicht ist, deck ihn bitte ab denn der Übeltäter kommt bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Frankia (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*



> nur ein Kormoran



ein Kormoran am Gartenteich...............

aber egal, wenn möglich abdecken mit Laubschutznetz, o.ä..................

der Räuber kommt wieder........................


----------



## maga_graz (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hi!
Mit Abdecken wirds wohl nichts... die 400m2 sind einfach nicht Christo-geeignet.
Da muss ich wohl auf die Klugkeit der Fische hoffen ... zumindest zur Zeit sind sie unsichtbar.


----------



## canis (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo allseits

Ich muss dem namenlosen Angler "zanderschlange" in dem Fall zustimmen: Die Verletzung stammt eindeutig von einem Vogel und mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Tat von einem Kormoran. Der Abdruck auf beiden Körperseiten, wobei auf der einen Seite eine Fleischwunde vorhanden ist, ist typisch für den Kormoran, bedingt durch dessen Schnabelform. Allenfalls der Gänsesäger sorgt für vergleichbare Verletzungen. 

Dass Kormorane auch mal an Gartenteichen jagen, wurde übrigens auch hier im Forum schon mehrfach bewiesen, in dem fotografische Belege gezeigt wurden 

Dennoch stelle natürlich auch ich mit Bedauern fest, dass viele Angler (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) reflexartig immer gleich "KORMORAN" schreien, wenn irgendein Fisch verletzt oder gestorben ist. Das ist definitiv unqualifiziert, selbst wenn von Fall zu Fall sowas vorkommen kann. 

Und zur Behebung des "Kormoran-Problems": 
Netze oder Drähte wären eine gute Möglichkeit. Falls dies wirklich nicht gehen sollte, tuts auch ein Hund, der tagsüber oft im Garten ist. Der vertreibt unliebsames Federvieh. Auch eine Sprinkleranlage mit Bewegungsmelder ist eine Alternative. 

Auf die Klugheit der Fische zu hoffen, kann im Gartenteich verheerend sein. In natürlich strukturierten Gewässern mit vielen Unterständen haben Fische ausreichend Möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken, dort sorgen fischfressende Vögel sogar für eine gesunde Selektion und Regulation (nur die schlausten und gesudnesten Fische überleben). Gartenteiche bieten aber meist nicht ausreichend Versteckmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Ulli (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe aufgrund des Threads mal bei Wikipedia über den Kormoran nachgelesen , das ist ja ein echter Fischjäger und die Schnabelform passt exakt zur Verletzung des Fisches.

Der Kormoran taucht sogar mehrere Meter tief und geht unter Wasser auf Jagd... interessantes Tier (daß ich an meinem Teich aber nicht sehen will :evil!!)

Viele Grüße
Ulli
(Das Bild stammt aus Wikipedia, darf entsprechend mit Hinweis verwendet werden)


----------



## canis (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Natürlich ist der Kormoran ein Fischjäger, was denn sonst? Es gibt nun mal Vögel, die Fische jagen, ebenso wie es Vögel gibt, die Insekten jagen und solche, die von Samen leben. Die Natur ist nun mal ein Fressen und gefressen werden. 

Und der Kormoran wird auch weiterhin alle Fischgewässer für seine Futtersuche nutzen, ganz so wie es die Natur vorgesehen hat 

Ob das uns Gartenteichbesitzer in den Kram passt oder nicht, spielt dem Vogel eigentlich keine Rolle...


----------



## maga_graz (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

... und inzwischen hab ich gelernt, dass es in der Umgebung mehrere Schlafplätze mit überwinternden Kormoranen gibt. 

Da wirds wohl schwer werden mit der Fischhaltung... grad weil der Teich zu abgelegen ist, als dass "effizient" gestört werden könnte.


----------



## Frankia (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Hallo Martin,


*anfüttern.*.....................mit Schrot...........


----------



## TeichfeeLucie (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Ich würde auch mal tippen das es ein Vogel fieh. weil es einfach nur ein loch ist nichts weiteres .


----------



## maga_graz (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wer verursacht solche Verletzungen?*

Die heutige Zählung ergab 12 Großfische: bei den eingesetzten 6 Karpfen, 6 __ Graskarpfen und einem __ Marmorkarpfen halten sich die Verluste also noch in Grenzen (so sich nicht einige der 10 Schleien dazugemischt haben, die seit dem Einsetzen unsichtbar sind).

Eine gewisse Klugheit muss ich den Fischen schon unterstellen ... die Hälfte des Teichs trägt ne Eisschicht. Und nur unter der werden die Runden gedreht. Sobald der Eisrand erreicht wird, wird umgedreht 

Und um den Vögeln das Leben zumindest etwas zu erschweren hab ich heut auch noch mehrere Äste im Teich versenkt. Ich hoffe, die nutzen als Fischunterstand...


----------

